# Quel logiciel de développement web sur Mac ?



## bobenausaure (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour.
Je viens de reçevoir le nouvel iMac. Jusqu'ici, j'étais uniquement sous Windows, donc OS X est inconnu pour moi, je le découvre donc. Mais je maîtrise l'informatique, donc pas de souci pour ça ^^
Je cherche quels logiciels sont intéressants pour le développement web. Sous Windows, j'utilisais Dreamweaver, voir Notepad++.
Quels sont vos avis ? Merci d'avance.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Dans ce fil, il est question d'outils de développement web. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", déménage vers "Développement web", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h13 ----------

oupsss, j'espérais ne pas m'être trompé de catégorie, apparemment si, désolé, je découvre le forum et ne connaît pas bien encore toutes les rubriques ^^ toutes mes excuses


----------



## Siciliano (5 Août 2011)

Hello.

Tu as Smultron (Gratuit). J'ai également entendu parler de TextMate (Mais celui ci est payant). Ce sont tous les deux des éditeurs de texte (donc Notepad++ like).


----------



## subsole (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
Puisque tu as l'habitude de Dreamweaver, la suite Adobe existe également sur Mac.
Sinon en plus simple il y a RapidWeaver.
Une liste de logiciels  ===> création de site sur Mac


----------



## Poleri (5 Août 2011)

Coda est vraiment génial mais bon il est payant


----------



## Siciliano (5 Août 2011)

Poleri a dit:


> Coda est vraiment génial mais bon il est payant


 
+1.
Je l'avais oublié celui là.
En effet.


----------



## bobenausaure (5 Août 2011)

merci beaucoup pour tous ces logiciels, je vais regarder ça avec attention


----------



## Hugo38760 (5 Août 2011)

J'utilise Coda et il est vraiment tres bien, apres oui il est payant.

Il coute 79.99 euros je crois.


----------



## madaniso (5 Août 2011)

Tout le monde recommande Coda je crois ^^. C'est vrai que tout est tellement simple dessus...


----------



## grumff (5 Août 2011)

Si tu cherches un équivalent à Dreamweaver, il n'y aura rien de mieux que dreamweaver lui même. C'est le moins dégueulasse des éditeurs wysiwyg... Si tu es capable d'écrire du html seul, je te recommande plutôt d'oublier ce genre de produits, sauf au pire pour du prototypage...
Comme équivalent de notepad++, le meilleur en terme d'efficacité et de performances c'est à mes yeux de loin bbedit (payant, dispo sur l'appstore) ou sa version gratuite, textwrangler, déjà largement suffisant pour la plupart des usages.

Après comme éditeur de code puissant et gratuit pour du devweb, je ne connais aucun éditeur aussi bon et aussi riche qu'Eclipse. (Eclipse PDT pour du php, JEE pour du java, n'importe lequel des deux pour du html/css/js).
Les gens disent beaucoup de bien de coda, mais je le trouve beaucoup trop pauvre pour un usage professionnel en comparaison d'Eclipse, surtout qu'en plus son prix est franchement pas négligeable. Bon après, les goûts et les couleurs... Tu trouveras 50 sujets sur ce forum où chacun vente les atouts de son éditeur favori...


----------



## Nicolarts (6 Août 2011)

dreamweaver est vraiment inutile car il coûte beaucoup trop cher et je n'utilise pas beaucoup les outils de DW! Sur mon MBA, je travaille sur bbedit et je suis très content et ça suffit ! 

bbedit est aussi général mais il coute moins cher que Coda ! Son petit frère est textwrangler qui est gratuit mais moins l'avantage...

Tu peux tester ces logiciels en 15 jours (pr Coda) et 30 jours pour bbedit ! 

Si tu ne sais pas coder alors tu peux prendre RapidWeaver qui est général mais je n'ai jamais travaille ce logiciel mais on me dit très souvent que c'est top. 

Bonne chance ;-)


----------



## bobenausaure (8 Août 2011)

ok merci à tous, j'ai le choix maintenant ^^


----------



## Nicolarts (9 Août 2011)

Quel logiciel que tu choisis ?


----------



## benyhex (9 Août 2011)

Petite précision Smultron est devenu payant.


----------



## Nicolarts (9 Août 2011)

Oui tu as raison, il est payant pour la version 4 MAIS on peut télécharger gratuitement sur cette page de la version 3.x.

De ma part, je n'utilise pas ce logiciel mais TextWrangler qui est gratuit et plus intéressant que Smultron...

Je viens d'acheter son grand frère : bbedit sur mon MBA ! 

Je suis très content sur ces deux logiciels...


----------



## benyhex (10 Août 2011)

Oui mais perso avoir une version non à jour ça ne m'intéresse pas.
Pour l'instant ça va parce qu'il n'y a qu'une version de retard mais par la suite il faut dès maintenant se dire que smultron est payant et chercher une autre solution.
Pour ma part en gratuit j'utilise fraise et je vais voir de ce pas ce que donne TextWrangler.


----------



## Nicolarts (10 Août 2011)

Fraise n'est plus disponible pour ses prochaines mises à jours parce que depuis Smultron est le retour ! Vu, le site de ce logiciel est disparu ! 

C'est pour ça, j'ai testé TextWrangler et j'ai passé des mois avec ce logiciels et je suis très content... Je viens d'acheter son grand frère : BBedit ! 

Voilà


----------



## elastique (3 Septembre 2011)

Pour le développement je recommande CODA ou encore NETBEANS qui offre beaucoup de possibilités et de addon intéressants.


----------



## Crock-Man (3 Septembre 2011)

Allez de passage je mets mon grain de sel 

Komodo Edit, et gratuit en plus !


----------



## newatmac (7 Septembre 2011)

Textmate.


----------



## Sister (12 Juin 2014)

Bon, et maintenant en 2014, que conseillez-vous à quelqu'un qui est habitué à Dreamweaver et satisfait, mais qui le trouve cher? Un équivalent moins cher?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## momo-fr (12 Juin 2014)

J'ai débuté avec Dreamweaver il y a des lustres (Macromedia), aujourd'hui, où je ne travaille quasiment plus qu'avec des CMS, j'utilise le couple Firefox/Firebug pour la création retouche des CSS et Transmit pour la rédaction des styles dans les fichiers en ligne (ou en local pour le dev). Fini Dream...

Gros avantage de Firebug c'est la parenté des styles affichée, la modification en live des CSS, l'auto-complétion... Bref que du bonheur.


----------



## Sister (12 Juin 2014)

Merci momo-fr 

Je ne suis pas pro, j'ai seulement un petit site, et dreamweaver me facilite tout. 
Mes connaissances en html et css me suffisent avec DW, mais je ne suis pas capable de tout faire de A à Z.

 J'ai l'impression que ce que tu proposes est vraiment cool, mais semble fait pour ceux qui sont beaucoup plus avancés que moi. C'est magique et plutôt complémentaire à ce que je recherche.

C'est pourquoi, j'essaie de trouver une alternative comparable à DW, pour la base.


----------



## momo-fr (13 Juin 2014)

Mais justement c'est la base&#8230; pour le webdev. Le problème de Dream c'est qu'il te masque pas mal de choses, te fait prendre des habitudes de compréhension, des CSS par exemple, qui ne sont pas très abouties, bref, tu manques pas mal de choses. De plus tu prends un usine à gaz là où un simple éditeur suffit. Et pas question d'utiliser les aides javascript fournies (Spry par exemple), elles sont obsolètes, lourdes et illisibles.

Ce n'est pas la taille du site qui compte, c'est le savoir que tu lui fournis.

L'intérêt de Firebug pour apprendre est considérable, le mode "Live" te fait comprendre plein de choses, l'utilisation de thèmes évolués via des CMS te fais toucher du doigts les problématiques du responsif, de la grille, des Less CSS (styles dynamiques), bref tu peux faire des "petits" sites bien actuels et répondants aux normes actuelles.

Pour finir je ne fais pas tout, je ne fais d'ailleurs plus beaucoup de choses tant il y a de technos présentent dans un site actuel. Je suis intégrateur et graphiste, et je fais de plus en plus du conseil et du support en édition et communication web.

Ceci dit Dream me sert à deux choses : styliser le code quand tout part en vrac, idem pour des feuilles de styles minimisés illisibles, et a faire des rechercher/remplacer dans des vieux sites statiques. Accessoirement je m'en sert pour débuguer un syntaxe foireuse en javascript. Mais il reste au placard le reste du temps.  

Pour ce qui est de ta question il faudrait savoir à quoi te sert Dream exactement. Pas mal de petits softs peuvent t'aider à coder, l'auto-complétion c'est quand même pratique. Mais si c'est le côté WYSIWYG de Dream qui te plaît tu ne vas pas trouver beaucoup de remplaçants.

BlueGriffon peut sans doute t'intéresser. 

_J'ai testé pas mal de solutions IDE comme Aptana, Kompozer (Xyle Code, WebStorm), des éditeurs plus basiques comme Coda ou CSSEdit, sachant que j'ai tout commencé au code à l'arrache [copié/collé du web) et ensuite 2/3 ans avec Rapidweaver, le frère de SandVox, tous deux cousins d'iWeb. J'aime bien Expresso (mais en Anglais)._


----------



## Sister (13 Juin 2014)

merci Momo!

Ta réponse est bien détaillée. Je vais y revenir la semaine prochaine, après l'avoir vue en détails pour avancer. Avant d'aller plu loin, je préfère me pencher plus avant sur des termes que je ne maîtrise pas encore.
A première vue, il semblerait qu'un CMS me conviendrait, avec possibilité de wyswyg ...


----------



## airehaineo (13 Juin 2014)

@momo-fr, aurais-tu un avis sur le logiciel Netbeans comme équivalent à notepad++ pour nos chers macs ?
Je me (re)mets à l'apprentissage html5/CSS3 et cherche également le combo idéal pour mon apprentissage.


----------



## momo-fr (14 Juin 2014)

Sister a dit:


> A première vue, il semblerait qu'un CMS me conviendrait, avec possibilité de wyswyg ...


Aujourd'hui je conseille WordPress, ce n'est pas le plus abouti, ce n'est pas le plus sécure, ce n'est pas le graal&#8230; mais c'est un très bon couteau Suisse et la plate-forme est leader des CMS dans le monde, ça fait un paquet de dev qui se mouillent là dessus. J'ai essayé Concrete5 qui me plaisait par son côté front-end mais le store qui est derrière est trop contraignant et la communauté francophone un peu singulière et pas avenante dans les requêtes.

Une extension payante comme Visual Compozer offre un front-end editor assez puissant (ce n'est pas Drupal non plus).

WordPress est un outil de dev très versatile avec les milliers d'extensions qui existent.

Pour du dev web graphique, la notion de thème enfant dans WordPress est un plus qui te libère de tes cafouillage, rien n'est touché au thème parent, tu fais tes découvertes et tu peux partir en vrille sans souci.



airehaineo a dit:


> @momo-fr, aurais-tu un avis sur le logiciel Netbeans comme équivalent à notepad++ pour nos chers macs ?
> Je me (re)mets à l'apprentissage html5/CSS3 et cherche également le combo idéal pour mon apprentissage.


Déjà NotePad++ je ne l'ai jamais touché, ni NetBeans, mais ce dernier semble bien spécifique :


> _NetBeans est à l'origine un EDI Java. NetBeans fut développé à l'origine par une équipe d'étudiants à Prague, racheté ensuite par Sun Microsystems. Quelque part en 2002, Sun a décidé de rendre NetBeans open-source.
> Mais NetBeans n'est pas uniquement un EDI Java. C'est également une plateforme, vous permettant d'écrire vos propres applications Swing. Sa conception est completement modulaire : Tout est module, même la plateforme. Ce qui fait de NetBeans une boite à outils facilement amélioriable ou modifiable.
> La license de NetBeans permet de l'utiliser gratuitement à des fins commerciales ou non. Elle permet de développer tout types d'applications basées sur la plateforme NetBeans. Les modules que vous pourriez écrire peuvent être open-source comme ils peuvent être closed-source, Ils peuvent être gratuits, comme ils peuvent être payants._



Donc pas vraiment un IDE Web standard&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2014)

Salut,

Comme alternative à Notepad++, tu as Sublime Text 2/3. Ultra personnalisable avec le système de snippsets (des raccourcis clavier), de thèmes ...  

C'est un logiciel payant (60) mais il n'est pas limité dans le temps ni dans les fonctions. Tu as juste une popup qui s'affiche parfois quand tu enregistres. 

Grafiks


----------



## airehaineo (15 Juin 2014)

Merci pour ces précisions @momo-fr
Je vais tester Sublime Text @paspro  effectivement après quelques recherches il revient souvent comme alternative à notepad++ sur mac


----------



## polaroid62 (24 Juin 2014)

Pour les thèmes Wordpress j'ai découvert Artisteer qui est un logiciel vraiment puissant , il me fait penser à Word tout court mais pour le web.


----------



## momo-fr (24 Juin 2014)

Artisteer "était" un bon soft de dev de thèmes, mais il a pris un coup de vieux avec la généralisation de HTML5 et l'avènement du responsif. Je viens de voir que le dernière version 4.2 n'est pas dispo sur Mac (pas d'info sur un éventuel portage&#8230; ça devrait quand même venir).
Par contre il est indispensable avec cette version d'être connecté au web pour exporter son template&#8230; à réfléchir.

Pour moi c'est une usine à gaz, mais ça peut servir pour un apprentissage des règles de construction des frameworks HTML des CMS, au delà il faut savoir "sortir" de ce genre d'intégré pour vraiment avoir toute liberté dans le code.


----------



## polaroid62 (4 Juillet 2014)

Voilà mon retour j'ai utilisé la 4.1 dans une machine virtuelle sous windows. Je trouve que le code généré  du moins pour la page de contenu principale que j'ai utilisée est sacrément fouilli , je l'ai donc refait à la main plus proprement. Le thème me sert donc de maquette de base et je rajoute ce dont j'ai besoin dans le code et le CSS soit avec les ID existants ou mes propres ID et classes.


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juillet 2014)

Tu peux trouver pour quelques dollars des templates HTML5 responsifs basés sur Bootstrap (javascript inclus) qui sont très faciles à personnaliser


----------



## beegeezzz (12 Juillet 2014)

Salut,

J'utilise Komodo 8 (version payante), mais il existe sa version gratuite qui s'appelle Komodo edit 8.

bee


----------



## solid-snake (1 Août 2014)

Moi j'utilise Coda 2 et il est assez bon. Sinon eclipse for PHP developpers.


----------



## kac (24 Août 2014)

Tu as aussi Adobe Edge Code qui est un Dreamweaver Lite avec completion de code & Cie et qui est... Gratuit !

https://creative.adobe.com/fr/products/code

Ideal pour les developpement Web HTML, CSS et Javascript. Tu as aussi plus d'une cinquantaine d'extension disponible.


----------



## momo-fr (25 Août 2014)

Bonjour la pub Adobe dans les forums. 

Adobe Edge Code est limité c'est un rhabillage du projet open-source Brackets mais coincé dans la suite CC Adobe et ses fils à la patte, preview seulement dans Chrome (merci Google).

Autant prendre l'original qui est gratuit et sans fil à la patte Adobe.


----------



## Satis (8 Septembre 2014)

Je dois faire un site pour une association. Je ne code pas, je ne connais pas les langages mais je sais assez bien me servir de mon MBP. Pourriez-vous m'indiquer un logiciel simple d'emploi, si possible avec des modèles ? Merci.
Et un bon bouquin d'initiation peut-être aussi ?


----------



## polaroid62 (8 Septembre 2014)

Utilise un Wordpress ça sera plus simple


----------

